# Was für ein Hecht ist das?



## Sneep (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

in 2016 hatten wir beim E-Fischen den Hecht auf dem Foto im Fang.
Aufgrund der merkwürdigen Zeichnung wurde der Fisch fotografiert.
Das Foto geriet in Vergessenheit, bis im Dezember in einer Fachzeitschrift ein Artikel über Hechte erschien. Der Fotograf von damals hat das Foto den Biologen zugeschickt. Diese erkannten darauf eines ihrer Forschungsobjekte. Eine sichere Bestimmung ist mit dem Foto nicht möglich, Anhaltspunkte sind aber vorhanden. Angeblich liegen 3 lebende Exemplare vor, die jetzt genetisch untersucht werden sollen.
  Die Frage die sich jetzt stellt, ist diese Zeichnung für den europäischen Hecht noch im  Rahmen oder verbirgt sich dahinter ein etwas anderer Hecht?
In der Gruppe ist die die Meinung dazu 50 zu 50 Verteilt. Ich habe auch eine Meinung, die werde ich aber erst später kundtun.

  SneeP


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

ein kleiner milchner...........stichling


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Esox lucius sissiperlingus


----------



## junglist1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Halt ein Hecht. Die können je nach Gewässer so extrem unterschiedlich gezeichnet bzw. gefärbt sein da könnt man schon an eine andere Art denken.
Evtl. ein Wolgahecht???? ;-)
Die Zeichnung ist schon ungewöhnlich aber die Bulette schmeckt bestimmt genauso wie eine von denen die ich hier fange 

p.s. 
Kennt eigendlich jemand den Unterschied von Grashechten und bei uns "normalen" Hechten wie in manchen Fachbüchern nachzulesen? 
Ich nicht sind für mich einfach kleine Hechte.


----------



## UMueller (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Tigerhecht ?


----------



## geomas (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Ich tippe auf unseren Esox lucius. 

Hab ein paar Gewässer in meiner Umgebung, wo Weißfische, aber auch Barsche, außergewöhnlich „blaß” sind und beim Barsch kaum Zeichnung zu entdecken ist. Hechte aus diesen Gewässern hab ich leider bislang nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Bekannt als Netzstrumpf- oder Moulin_Rouge-Hecht!

Manchmal schwer zu unterscheiden vom Kreuzotternatternhecht!


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Sieht für mich wie ein Hecht aus und ohne den Verdacht hätte ich kein zweites Mal drauf geschaut, da der Hecht bei uns (eigentlich) keine Doppelgänger hat.
So richtig stört mich an dem Fisch nichts. Am ehesten die stark ausgeprägten vertikalen Streifen, das ist aber im Rahmen, vor Allem bei jungen Hechten. 

In Südeuropa gibt es mindestens zwei weitere Arten, den Italienischen und den Aquitanischen Hecht. Diese Arten wurden erst in diesem Jahrzehnt anerkannt und sind dem nordeuropäischen Esox lucius sehr ähnlich, unterscheiden sich unter Anderem durch die geringere Anzahl der Schuppen als sicheres und die Färbung als unsicheres Merkmal. Zählen kann ich die Schuppen auf dem Foto nicht, unüblich groß sind sie aber auch nicht.
Dieser Hecht ist für mich kein Südeuropäer.

Ansonsten gäbe es den asiatischen Amur-Hecht, der komplett anders aussieht und verschiedene amerikanische Arten, von denen mir keine Einführungen nach Europa bekannt sind.


----------



## Waxdick (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hallo,

also wenn ein Biologe eines seiner Forschungsobjekte erkennt dann vermute ich mal stark, dass man irgendwo versucht den Hecht züchterisch in Richtung Aquakultur zu bearbeiten. Gründe könnten z.B sein. 
Herabsetzten der PH-Wertempfindlichkeit von Hechtbrut
Verbesserung der Adaptioin an Fertigfutter.
Ausschaltung des Kanibalismus

Tippe auf eine Einkreuzung eines nordamerikanischem Muskellunge

Vorsicht. Alles nur Vermutungen.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Wenn Sneep fragt, wirds schon kein normaler Hecht sein in seinen Augen..

Obwohl ich genau darauf getippt hätte:
Normaler Hecht mit seltsamer Zeichnung

Aus was für einem Gewässer kam der denn?


----------



## Sneep (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hallo,  

der kam aus der Barbenregion der Eifelrur.

sNEEP


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Barschus Longus?


----------



## Andal (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Einfach nur ein Farbspiel.

Ich habe schon so viele Esox lucius gesehen, die alle möglichen Färbungen trugen. Vom beinahe durchgehenden Grau der Hechte aus dem milchig-trüben Neusiedlersee, bis hin zu wirklich knalligen Fischen aus dem moorig-dunklen Shannon. Alles die gleiche Art, die sich lediglich dem Habitat angepasst haben. Und dann darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es auch bei Fischen Pigmentstörungen der Haut geben kann.


----------



## poldi82 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Denke Andal liegt da richtig. Wie hier auch eindrucksvoll zu sehen.

https://raubfisch.de/der-see-der-smaragd-hechte/


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hallo,



> Diese erkannten darauf eines ihrer Forschungsobjekte



Dann dürfte die spannendere Frage sein, wie das Tier dorthin gelangt ist.

Pickerel oder Amurhecht scheint es ja nicht zu sein.

Also entweder Farbspiel oder doch irgendwie ne eigene Rasse ?

Wenn es ne Genmanipulation der Biologen wäre, dürften die mächtig Ärger kriegen, wenn so ein Tier in die freie Wildbahn gelangt.


----------



## oberfranke (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Alarm!!!!!! 
Invasive Art- sofortige Abknüppelverordnung, Aufhebung von allen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen incl. Besatzverbot.



Sorry, aber bei der Sonnenbrille gibt es keine Alternative.:q



 Tschuldigung, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber alles andere ist meines Erachtens nach eine wirklich sehr eindrucksvolle doch völlig normale Anpassung an die Umgebung.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Auflösen kann das ganze wohl nur Sneep oder einer der "forschenden" Biologen.

Alles andere ist eh nur wilde Spekulation.

Aber das ist wohl auch Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads und Thomas freut sich über den Traffic.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Vielleicht ein Beispiel für Homologie zwischen  masquinongy und lucius?

Das Erscheinungsbild ist schon mal sehr ähnlich,  aber gibt es auch weitere Übereinstimmungen,oder ist es gar ein Musky?


----------



## Michael.S (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Kommt halt auf das Gewässer an , die Raubfische passen ihre Tarnung an , ist doch auch von den Barschen bekannt , da gibt es welche mit hellen dunklen oder sogar ohne Streifen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Die Rückenflosse find ich im Verhältnis etwas groß - sonst tipp ich immer noch auf Hecht..


----------



## poldi82 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Sneep, hier kennt sich doch keiner so gut aus wie du, also erleuchte uns bitte.

Oder erzähl Mal was zu dem Forschungsprojekt. Worum ging es dabei?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

ich seh Hechtklößchen am Horizont dämmern ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Ich finde schon das der Hecht ungewöhnlich grob gezeichnet ist.
 Wobei mir keine Art einfällt wo die Zeichnung passen würde.
https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/view/21107880/hechtarten-asv-glindede/3

 Für mich also zunächst eine Spielerei der Natur, ähnlich Deiner Rotfedern mit schwarten Flossen, oder meinen einfarbigen Steinbeißern.

 Kleine Wunder der Heimat, für die welche die genauer hinsehen, für Andere halt ein Hecht als Grundlage von Hechtklößchen...:q
 Immerhin erkennen Viele die Familie zu der dieser Speisefisch gehört.
 :m Andere würden fragen ob man den Fisch essen kann, und aus welchen Teil der Welt der stamme.
 Wichtig: Falls sie selbst einmal Hechtklöße machen wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Ich hab auch keinen Plan.... ggf ein Esox masquinongy ???

Ist aber nur geraten. Hab mal schnell gegoogelt und da gibt es x Varianten für das Schuppenbild. Vlt ist es einfach nur ne kleine Farbvariante und kein eigener Stamm!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hecht - Muskie Hybrid |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> für Andere halt ein Hecht als Grundlage von Hechtklößchen...:q



sinnvoll verwerten...


----------



## Franky (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hecht - Muskie Hybrid |supergri



Du meinst den Tiescher-Hecht?!  Mal ehrlich, an den muss ich auch denken... Mich stört ein wenig die "fehlende" Zeichnung am Kopf. Auch habe ich so eine "gleichmäßig" homogen breite Verteilung heller und dunker Streifen noch nicht gesehen. Gefleckt, gestreift, aber dann eher schmal, bis zu fast einfarbig - ganz je nach Gewässer.
Angeblich wurde der ja zur "Bestandskontrolle" in einige Gewässer eingesetzt, da er sich als Hybride nicht vermehren kann.
Aber waren wir mal auf Sneep...


----------



## DonRonito (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Das Foto erinnert mich an einen kleinen Hecht, den ich vor ein paar Jahren in einem kleineren Fluss in NRW gefangen habe. Habe ihn damals als einfache Farbvariante eines europäischen Hechts eingestuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

auch absolut aussergewöhnliche Färbung


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

@DonRonito
Wow, der sieht schon abgefahren aus #6

Ich würde auch tippen, dass der Hecht von Sneep ein hemischer Hecht ist. Das liegt aber vor allem daran dass ich nicht weiß was die 2.Alternative ist.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hätte ich nur das Foto gesehen, hätte ich mir überhaupt nichts dabei gedacht und wär nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Idee gekommen den Fisch für was anderes als nen stinknormalen Europäischen Hecht zu halten. Ich kann da beim besten willen nichts außergewöhnliches erkennen |kopfkrat. Hatte erst kürzlich wieder einen mit ähnlicher Färbung.


----------



## Sneep (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hallo,

also um das klar zu sagen, ich habe auch keine Leitungslösung

Das Foto hat 1 Jahr lang im Abschlussordner der Befischung gelegen.
  Einer der E-Fischer hatte das Foto gemacht, weil ihm die merkwürdige Zeichnung aufgefallen war.
  Laut seiner Aussage waren die Zeichnungen beim Fang deutlicher zu sehen. Das Foto entstand, nach dem der Fisch längere Zeit im Boot in einer hellen Fischwanne saß. Dadurch entfärben sich die Fische um sich farblich anzupassen.

  Das ganze kam wieder ins Rollen, nachdem in der Zeitschrift „Fischer und Teichwirt“ in der Ausgabe Dezember 2017 ein Bericht über eine Untersuchung zum Hecht erschien, nachdem 2 Biologen merkwürdig gefärbte Hechte gefunden hatten. Es wurde dazu aufgefordert Fotos von ähnlichen Fischen einzuschicken. Das von uns eingeschickte Foto zeigt einen solchen Fisch. Bislang ist die Art noch nicht sicher bestimmt, man muss jetzt die genetische Untersuchung abwarten. 

Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten
1.       Normaler nordischer Hecht
2.       2 südeuropäische Hechtarten oder deren Hybriden.
3.       Hybride von nordischem Hecht (Esox lucius) und dem amerikanischen Muskellunge (Esox masquinongy)
  Wobei ich mich für die Nummer 3 entschieden habe.  Ich denke das ist der sogenannte Tiger-Musky

  Damit bin ich in unserem E-Fisch-Team schon in der Minderheit.
  Unterscheiden kann man beide Arten an der Schwanzflosse. Beim Ami Spitz zulaufend, bei unserem Hecht runder. 
  Diese Hybriden entstehen nur in der Zucht. Sie sind unfruchtbar.
  Da bleibt man beim besetzen.
  Diese Hybriden sind in Zuchten schon verfügbar.
  Sie haben den Vorteil besser an Kunstfutter zu gehen, sie vertragen auch wärmeres Wasser und sind in der Zucht einfach problemloser .
  Das trifft in dem Maße auf die Südeuropäer nicht zu.

  Wenn das Ergebnis der Untersuchungen vorliegt, melde ich mich an dieser Stelle noch mal.

  SneeP


----------



## Franky (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Moin...
Ich hab das Bild vorhin einem alten Bekannten per Mehl geschickt, der mir quasi damals das Raubfischangeln "gezeigt" hat. Mit "Kommpjuders un son Tüdelkroms" hat er's nicht so, "kricht aber noch so'n büschen wat mitti modern Schnickschnack hin"... (ist Elektromeister alter Schule )
Erster Kommentar war auch: "Wo kommt denn der Bursche her???" Langes Schweigen am Telefon - hatte schon befürchtet, er ist eingepennt  
Ihn stört, neben der komischen Zeichnung, auch der Kopf. Er meint, dass im unteren Bereich ("minnenst Zwodrittel") keine Schuppen sind und das daher so "blank" ist. Vollkommen untypisch... (mit den Ohren hapert es mitunter gewaltig bei ihm, dafür sind die Augen noch top - ich kenne keinen 80jährigen, der ohne Brille Zeitung liest und SMD lötet...
Also Sneep, hier sind wir mit Dir denn dann schon mal 4 (vorsichtig), die an den Muskel-Esox-Hybriden glauben!
Ich bin aber auch wahnsinnig auf die Auflösung gespannt, sofern die denn Möglich ist?!


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Der Kamerafokus liegt leider nicht auf dem Kopf. Ich habe das Bild sehr stark vergrößert, aber ob die Schuppen auf der Backe fehlen oder nur nicht zu erkennen sind, kann man imho auf dem Bild nicht erkennen. Insgesamt überlappen die äußeren Merkmale zwischen Hecht und Tiger Muskie sehr stark, außer die Färbung.
Dunkle Flecken auf weißem Hintergrund sollen ein sicheres Anzeichen für einen Hybrid sein, da der Hecht stets helle Flecken auf dunklem Hintergrund besitzt. Für mich ist das bei dem Fisch die Zebra-Frage, der eine sieht dunklen Grund und helle Streifen, andere nicht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hab gestern mal einen alten Schulkameraden kontaktiert. Der arbeitet seit Jahren als Ranger in Kanada, heute Antwort von ihm. Müsste ein Hybrid mit Muskie sein kanns aber auf dem Bild auch nicht richtig erkennen, sie hätten seit ein paar Jahren aber auch sehr aussergewöhnliche Färbungen und teils auch Flossenformen bei sich in den Gewässern.


----------



## Waxdick (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hier das Bild, das im Fischer und Teichwirt veröffentlicht wurde.
Von 200 abgefischten Hechten hatten 3Stück diese ungewöhnliche Zeichnung.
Die Fische sind nicht mehr verfügbar.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Gast (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Ich denke mal es kommt sehr aufs Gewässer an.
ich habe ja nun auch schon ein paar Hechte gefangen und ab und an kommt man an ein fremdes Gewässer und da sehen die Hecht eben ein wenig anders aus als die, die man gewohnt ist.
Ich habe da auch ab und zu einen der ein wenig aus der Art schlägt.


----------



## Sneep (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hallo,

um zu belegen, dass Exemplare mit senkrechten Streifen auch beim nordischen Hecht häufiger vorkommen, wurden solche Fotos hier eingestellt. 
Diese senkrechten Streifen kommen sogar sehr viel häufiger vor als die meisten denken. 100 % der Hechte haben solche Streifen....aber nur in ihrer Jugend. Das ist nämlich das Jugendkleid des Hechtes. Diese auch als Grashechte bezeichneten Jungtiere stehen Ufernah im Schilf. Alles was hier nicht senkrecht ist, fällt sofort auf. Verlassen sie diese Standorte, ändert sich die Zeichnung. Der hier diskutierte Fisch war ca. 50-60 cm und damit ganz sicher kein Grashecht mehr.

SneeP


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Hallo,

die These von den Tigermuskies wird sich ohne DNA-Analyse wahrscheinlich nicht verifizieren lassen.

Und dann bliebe immer noch die Frage, wie die Fische ins betreffende Gewässer gelangt sind.

In Nordamerika werden die zwar gezüchtet, aber dort werden sie ja dann als Besatz verwendet um wilde Muskypopulationen etwas zu entlasten.

Tigermusky in D als Besatzfischzucht kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, ebensowenig in der Speisefischzucht. 

Aber als Hybriden wären zumindest nicht fortplanzungsfähig.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*

Bei Arte gibts aktuell einen Film über die Donau in Ungarn. 
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/058377-000-A/ungarn-die-fauna-der-donauauen/

Bei Minute 23:40 werden Unterwasseraufnahmen von einem Hecht gezeigt.
Ich kann nicht einschätzen wie groß der Hecht ist, auf jeden Fall hat er auch diese Streifen. Musste direkt an sneeps Hecht denken, als ich die Aufnahmen gesehen habe.


----------



## Nordan (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was für ein Hecht ist das?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .....
> Das ist nämlich das Jugendkleid des Hechtes. Diese auch als Grashechte bezeichneten Jungtiere stehen Ufernah im Schilf. Alles was hier nicht senkrecht ist, fällt sofort auf. Verlassen sie diese Standorte, ändert sich die Zeichnung. Der hier diskutierte Fisch war ca. 50-60 cm und damit ganz sicher kein Grashecht mehr.
> 
> SneeP



Gut möglich, dass der Kamerad hier auch irgendeinen Gendefekt hat, sodass hier der Auslöser fehlt welcher zuständig ist, seine Tarnung auf "Freiwasser" umzustellen.


----------

